# New.wanna start training Muay Thai



## KmAc303 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey sup, names Kevin, im 20, 21 next month. Anyways, i've always been into martial arts movies and whatnot, and I kinda understand what Muay Thai is about, and really like it, and have seen the style, and just like how the moves are performed. So I was wondering how to to start training, like what kidna training should I do, and what to look for in classes. Im about 6'1, 155 lbs, i'm always eating, and never gain weight for some reason, like I will go up and down but always in the same range. One of the other reasons I wanna take it is because, and I know it shouldnt be the main reason why, but i've never really been that good at fighting either, so I thought maybe I could take it and help learn self-discipline along with being able to effectivley defend myself. 2 of the main people who have inspired me too start, are Jet-Li, and Tony Jaa. Just recently saw "Ong-Bak". Even though it might be kinda old. That movie still kicks *** though.

Also I had one other quick question:
  Whats the difference between Muay Thai & Anchient Muay Thai?

Cause they mentioned that in the video, and I was just wondering.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 24, 2006)

hi kevin , if tou wanna get into muay thai , go to a gym/dojo and see if you like it first , then ask the instructor what kind of training to do and when to do it , my instructor tells me to practice my punches in front of a mirror and shadow box a lot. and if our not a good fighter that doesnt mater you will get better if your detemined to try your hardest


hope i helped


chris


----------



## KmAc303 (Aug 14, 2006)

Up^. Can I get some more opinions on this please. More people.


----------



## Jimi (Aug 14, 2006)

Try and find a real Kru Coach, not just some guy who can kick low and elbow strike. Look to see if any Muay Thai association is near you with a qualified instructor. If an instructor does not hold Kru rank, he is not truely qualified to teach Muay Thai.  Don't go to a Dojo/Dojang if the instructor is not also a Kru in Muay Thai, a lot of commercial MA schools will put on a good show like they train Muay Thai and don't have the association to any legit Muay Thai training. Buyer beware. Good Luck.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 14, 2006)

make sure when you join a dojo the kru is someone you can respect and get along with , and take in all they say to you , sometimes the first time you step into the dojo/gym is very intimidating , you see lots of massive blokes staring at you , but what i found is that they were ALL freindly people and welcome new people , muay thai may be a brutal art but the people that practice it are just people , not monsters , and above all , enjoy youself! 

hope i helped

chris


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 14, 2006)

well put.


----------



## isukgrar (Aug 14, 2006)

Jimi said:
			
		

> Try and find a real Kru Coach, not just some guy who can kick low and elbow strike. Look to see if any Muay Thai association is near you with a qualified instructor. If an instructor does not hold Kru rank, he is not truely qualified to teach Muay Thai. Don't go to a Dojo/Dojang if the instructor is not also a Kru in Muay Thai, a lot of commercial MA schools will put on a good show like they train Muay Thai and don't have the association to any legit Muay Thai training. Buyer beware. Good Luck.


 
Good post!
Learn wih Kru will give you all of MT and you will realise that MT is much more than you know. You may also need to find out more of of yourself before going to gym, start the basics by yourself is OK, but it's much better if you can find good kru/gym and start from there.


----------



## bam357 (Aug 22, 2006)

wow props on all the info im also new and what to start hopefully i can find some Kru certified instructors


----------

